# Ipad Pro for Windows Staffpad via Duet Display possible?



## Denkii (Nov 15, 2021)

Hopefully someone will be able to answer this:
If you have Staffpad for Windows and you hook up your iPad as a second monitor via Duet Display or something similar, will you be able to use your Windows Staffpad with the iPad?


----------

